# How to remove grooming adhesive?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What would I use to remove grooming adhesive? I know an oil would do it but can it be any oil or is there a certain type?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet Skin So Soft from Avon would work. Probably mineral spirits too.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> What would I use to remove grooming adhesive? I know an oil would do it but can it be any oil or is there a certain type?


I prefer WD-40 after a big show mainly because of how much we spray in. Just spritz, soak, and scrub with soap. Mineral oil on a rag works well too for small amounts or a light mist of adhesive.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Megan wouldn't any oil based products leave a residue?
I have never used any adhesive but what about plain old white vinegar?


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

Sullivans Hocus Pocus is great. I show cattle and we put tons of adhesive and stuff in thier hair. Takes it right out.

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Megan wouldn't any oil based products leave a residue?
> I have never used any adhesive but what about plain old white vinegar?


Not really no, use a proper soap and be sure to wash again in 12 hours. I like the Hocus Pocus as well but it just doesn't do the job for our toplines I have found.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm gluing wethers legs with a dairy adhesive. I'm think wd 40 work good for that?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm gluing wethers legs with a dairy adhesive. I'm think wd 40 work good for that?


Oh yeah for sure.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great! No expensive grooming products after all. 

Poor doe kid gets to he our test dummy today. Never glued legs just seen it done... and we decided to do this for the first time for NAILE!


----------

